# Snake egg?



## AmberLops (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi everyone!
Yesterday I found an opened egg on the ground by my rabbits outside.
It was definitely soft-shelled and the top of the egg was off,  just a few inches away from the rest of it.
It was white, and about 1 and a half inches tall.
I'm guessing it's a snake...but what kind of snake? I thought they were born in the spring


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 25, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Hi everyone!
> Yesterday I found an opened egg on the ground by my rabbits outside.
> It was definitely soft-shelled and the top of the egg was off,  just a few inches away from the rest of it.
> It was white, and about 1 and a half inches tall.
> I'm guessing it's a snake...but what kind of snake? I thought they were born in the spring



One that will be stalking your baby rabbits ....


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 25, 2019)

If the behavior of these two is anything to go by, we will shortly be experiencing a Rat Snake population explosion




(That's Rat Patrol and JRatC, just a few days)


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 25, 2019)

Well whatever it was it better not go near my babies...it wont be around anymore if it does 
I have a huge rat snake that's always on my front porch now...whenever I step outside it slithers away.
I named him Jasper


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 25, 2019)

It may have been a late baby... I wish I could help. Look up rat snake eggs. Jasper may have met another snake and... Yeah.


----------

